# Fat Targetted Proapoptotic Peptide ADIPOTIDE



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone heard of this or used it themselfs?

Heres some info I found on it from DRS:

Adipotide - Fat Targetted Proapoptotic Peptide (FTPP)

Fat Targetted Proapoptotic Peptide (FTPP) profile:

Adipotide is a synthetic peptide designed to react with adipose tissue vascular endothelials and initiate apoptosis (programed cell death). This mechanism kills vascular cells in adipose tissue. Withouth regular blood supply to fat cells weight loss is initiated through apetite suppression and fat cell degenaration. In studies with monkey it was found to cause reversible kidney proximal tubule function disruption.

Description:

2.4 kDa poly-peptide containing 26 amino acid residues.

CKGGRAKDCGGDKLAKLAKKLAKLAK-NH2 (CKGGRAKDC-GG-D(KLAKLAK)2)

Synonyms:

Adipotide, FTPP, Fat Targetted Proapoptotic Peptide.

Physical Appearance:

Sterile Filtered White lyophilized (freeze-dried) powder.

Specificity:

Adipotide (FTPP) has an affinity to endothelial receptors in adipose tissue/ initiation of apoptosis.

Purity:

>99.8% (HPLC analyzed).

Solubility:

Add 1 ml of sterile diluent and let the lyophilized pellet dissolve completely.

Stability:

Store lyophilized protein at -20 °C. Aliquot the product after reconstitution to avoid repeated freezing/thawing cycles. Reconstituted protein can be stored at 4 °C for a limited period of time. The lyophilized protein remains stable until the expiry date when stored at -20 °C.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Subbed in hope of an answer as I saw this too and looks interesting but I know f all about it


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Subbed in hope of an answer as I saw this too and looks interesting but I know f all about it


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Subbed in hope of an answer as I saw this too and looks interesting but I know f all about it


Same mate, sounds like Helios only you won't have clen in your system


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

BUMP - anyone used this yet??


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

From what I heard the effective dose required is high therefore quite expensive to run.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

@Pscarb is the man to ask about peps.

Any experience of or thoughts on this stuff Paul?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks good, if it works


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

sounds like a waste of time , or another trick of nowadays marketing..

the amount u'd need to use would cost shed loads..


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the recommended dose for this miracle fat burner?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Not used it or even care to, but from what info I have read it appears to be mainly a appetite suppressant.

If this is the case then surly it would be just cheaper and far less hassle to stop putting food in your mouth

in the first place. :whistling:

Also if goals are to build muscle then overhaul appetite suppression is not the answer, getting diet in check is.

I call...............


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Isn't this the stuff they use in hospitals for fat loss surgery? Pretty sure it can cause massive blood clotting


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Heard it needs to be cycled as it puts of strain on the liver. Read a good article on it somewhere, was first invented to reduce the size of cancerous tumors iirc. Then someone thought it would be more useful to remove fat cells haha. Strange world we live in.

The idea of killing fat cells sounds great though. I think I just reduce the size of the cells each time I diet because I rebound so easily.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have looked into this in the past but stayed well clear as there is to many unknowns with it like blood clotting.....it sounds good but for me it is not something i would use


----------

